# "Canon to launch upgraded CANON iMAGE GATEWAY service"



## LDS (Jan 2, 2020)

After the Irista shutdown, Canon is going to redesign the iMAGE Gateway service:

"We are pleased to inform you that in March 2020, Canon will substantially revamp its existing CANON iMAGE GATEWAY online photography service, strengthen its connectivity and compatibility with products and other services, and provide services to help customers manage and use their images.

The revamped service will have a new name and improved functions – we will share further details with you in February 2020. To make way for this service, we will close the current CANON iMAGE GATEWAY service in mid March 2020 and later that month all of your image files and albums will be available for access with the upgraded service, so that you can experience the new benefits it will provide."

I wonder if they will integrate some of the functionalities developed for Irista. Still, the terms of use are different.

Note that users taking advantage of the wi-fi upload service it will be disabled while the upgrade takes place, while the models in the September notice will be no longer supported.






CANON iMAGE GATEWAY







ps.ciggws.net


----------

